# Hmpk aoc line



## meloywafu

critique please...


----------



## BettaMummy87

Bear with me, I am explaining my reasoning as I am trying to learn these properly to breed my own HMPK line.  Not explaining what I think is good to be rude, just so I can be clear myself and others can correct me if I am wrong. 

I am working from teh BettasForAll standards, as I am not aware of the IBC allowing for Asymmetrical HMPKs yet  I need to pay for a memebership! D: 

The ventrals look to be almost exactly 2/3s the body. They look fantastic! Wish my boys were as nice! 

The dorsal looks lovely in shape and extends into the cordal, which is to standards.

Hard to see from the angle of the photo, but body looks in pretty good proportain to caudal length... the caudal may be a tad long for show standards (half width on anal fin), but that may be the angle. Personally I think it looks beautiful on him. Just right by my standards XD

The anal fin is a nice shape and size, and the spread in this picture (the anal seems almost fully flared) is good, front edging forward, back end overlapping Caudal.

He looks nicely balanced. 

Colourwise, my personal opnion is *I WANT HIM* XD I find some marbles can look really messy (aquabid! >.>) but he looks great. I think by stanards a 50/50 is preferrred between light and dark colours, so he may be a tad dark, but that would only ocome into play if two fish of comparible score otherwise were judged. There is nice contrast between the colours, though, which is good and I am pretty certain they meet the 'well distributed' mark as there are no massive open spaces of no marbling on the fins. 

A gorgeous boy though, I seriously do think you should airmail him to England for me


----------



## meloywafu

BettaMummy87 said:


> Bear with me, I am explaining my reasoning as I am trying to learn these properly to breed my own HMPK line.  Not explaining what I think is good to be rude, just so I can be clear myself and others can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I am working from teh BettasForAll standards, as I am not aware of the IBC allowing for Asymmetrical HMPKs yet  I need to pay for a memebership! D:
> 
> The ventrals look to be almost exactly 2/3s the body. They look fantastic! Wish my boys were as nice!
> 
> The dorsal looks lovely in shape and extends into the cordal, which is to standards.
> 
> Hard to see from the angle of the photo, but body looks in pretty good proportain to caudal length... the caudal may be a tad long for show standards (half width on anal fin), but that may be the angle. Personally I think it looks beautiful on him. Just right by my standards XD
> 
> The anal fin is a nice shape and size, and the spread in this picture (the anal seems almost fully flared) is good, front edging forward, back end overlapping Caudal.
> 
> He looks nicely balanced.
> 
> Colourwise, my personal opnion is *I WANT HIM* XD I find some marbles can look really messy (aquabid! >.>) but he looks great. I think by stanards a 50/50 is preferrred between light and dark colours, so he may be a tad dark, but that would only ocome into play if two fish of comparible score otherwise were judged. There is nice contrast between the colours, though, which is good and I am pretty certain they meet the 'well distributed' mark as there are no massive open spaces of no marbling on the fins.
> 
> A gorgeous boy though, I seriously do think you should airmail him to England for me


i thank you for that flattering critique sir! and if i raise his fry well and grow them into mature, maybe i can send you a pair! :-D


----------



## BettaMummy87

I wpuld certainly be interested in buying some of his babies. I should be starting my breeding quest soon!


----------



## meloywafu

you should sir.. here's my 2nd breeding attempt, just now..


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! What a beautiful pair indeed!! I'm rusty on critiquing so I'll just say something we all now is true... Their So BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## meloywafu

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! What a beautiful pair indeed!! I'm rusty on critiquing so I'll just say something we all now is true... Their So BEAUTIFUL!!!!


thank you sir...but sorry for the blurry part..


----------

